# Radon gas



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Not in my jurisdiction. We just have to sure not to pull it off a required circuit (kitchen appliance, bath, laundry, etc.) We usually feed the fans off the basement lighting circuit being careful to make sure it's not from a switched light box.


----------



## DoubleAA (Mar 5, 2010)

roger that, I can jump onto a doorbell circuit less than 6' away leave a service disconnect and be done with this. It just seemed to me like a radon fan should have it's own circ. but i couldn't find anything in the 08 nec about radon, or basement ventilation. Thanx bro.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

why does it seem like it should have its own circuit..? what does it draw...... .5 amps what benifit does it have being on its own circuit..? Do you run home runs for bath fans? because that's all it basically is.. Honestly ..some of you cats wayyyy over think the simplest things.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> why does it seem like it should have its own circuit..? what does it draw...... .5 amps what benifit does it have being on its own circuit..? Do you run home runs for bath fans? because that's all it basically is.. Honestly ..some of you cats wayyyy over think the simplest things.


 Beam me up Scotty


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

DoubleAA said:


> does anyone know if you have to pull a home run for a Radon fan?


I don't know but there may be more information in the building codes for your jurisdiction. That would be where I would look.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Radon fans draw a little bit of nothing. There's no compelling reason I've ever found to have them on their own circuit. Matter of fact, it would probably be beneficial to have it on a circuit that would be noticed if the breaker trips. Nothing like having a radon fan (essentially, safety equipment) on a dedicated circuit, have it trip, and go unnoticed for months and months.


----------



## kerryadelfred (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,

I m Kerry Adelfred. Today I use this forum first. I learn very much from your forum. Please give me more guidance related to this topic only. I am very happy after using this forum.

Thank You.




________________________________________
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  seo pecialist


----------

